# where to get e39 titanium interior trim kit



## slone61 (Jun 2, 2004)

Does anyone know where can get a titanium or aluminum interior trim kit for a e-39. (2001 530i) My wife does not like the wood.

thanks


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

This site is interesting but the kits have adhesions on the back of the pieces that secure over your existing trim. Less expensive than the OEM but some seem to be happy with them.

http://www.dashkitstore.com/make.php


----------

